# FSW - November 2014 Applicants



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

Dear Nov 2014 Applicants for FSW:
I got my PER mail from CIC on 12th Feb 2015 against my application for FSW (NOC-0113), which was received by CIC on 21 Nov 2014. How many of you have got the letter for undergoing medical tests? CIC website does not give any timeline for medicals. Any idea?
Regards,
MD


----------



## babu.c (Nov 7, 2011)

maitryee said:


> Dear Nov 2014 Applicants for FSW:
> I got my PER mail from CIC on 12th Feb 2015 against my application for FSW (NOC-0113), which was received by CIC on 21 Nov 2014. How many of you have got the letter for undergoing medical tests? CIC website does not give any timeline for medicals. Any idea?
> Regards,
> MD


Hi,

I did apply in the same month and received the application number in Feb'15. 

My application status says " In Process".. 

Let me know if you have crossed this stage.

All the best.


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

maitryee said:


> Dear Nov 2014 Applicants for FSW:
> I got my PER mail from CIC on 12th Feb 2015 against my application for FSW (NOC-0113), which was received by CIC on 21 Nov 2014. How many of you have got the letter for undergoing medical tests? CIC website does not give any timeline for medicals. Any idea?
> Regards,
> MD


I applied on 8th Dec and got PER on 25th Feb. I am also in your queue. High commission takes minimum 50 days to maximum 90 days to send medical request. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone:
Which visa office is processing your case? I got communication from Warsaw Visa office on 17 Mar 2015 that they are processing my application. After that no communication till now. Status showing 'In-process"
Regards,
MD


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

It does not take much time to get the pcc, 1 hour max.It's a very smooth process. For the medical they ttest for std and tb. All the best. Keep us updated.


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

261314, when did you get your file number?


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

Can I not get the PCC from the file number we have received?


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes we can get the pcc from the file number we have received.


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

Not me, please keep updating your status... 261314, as you are in the lead


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

Reviving this thread for all FSW 2014 applicants in the "Pre Express Entry" category who have applied under the old rules. Anyone past the MR / PCC stage?

Cheers
261314


----------



## alinutia (Jun 26, 2015)

HI guys,

I am November applicant 2014, file received on the 24th of November. Had my payment taken on 22nd of January and AOR received on 16th of February. Still no further news and getting a bit worried. If anyone else in the same boat as me???

I sent IELTS and all police certificates with the application, so it should be straight forward. Visa officer BWJ in LVO.

Any informationwould be highly apreciated.

Best regards,
A.R


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

alinutia said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I am November applicant 2014, file received on the 24th of November. Had my payment taken on 22nd of January and AOR received on 16th of February. Still no further news and getting a bit worried. If anyone else in the same boat as me???
> 
> ...


Hey A.R,

I received the approval mail from CIO (i.e file number) on 18th December 2014, MR and PCC request on 2nd April 2015 and sent the MR and PCC documents by 2nd May 2015. No update after that.

Are you at the same stage?

Going by all previous threads on FSW 2014, it looks like this process is now becoming painfully slow. I've been told that introduction of express entry has a major role to play in putting brakes to FSW 2014 applications.

Hope all pending applications are responded as soon as possible!

Cheers
261314


----------

